# Follicle size, trigger and BDing



## lurdes777

Please give me your opinions ladies - today, 12/2, CD8 ultrasound shows 2 follicles: 13mm and 10mm and bunch of small ones which dr. didnt even measure. Estradiol level - 53, lining - 9mm

Was told to come back on sunday, 12/5 to check if follicles grew to 18mm, and if they did - will be given a trigger shot. 

My Dh is leaving for business on Tuesday, 12/7 and I am freaking out that if follies dont grow fast enough we will miss this cycle. Any of you had experience with how fast follies grow and also do you think it is possible for follies to grow from 13mm to 18mm in 2.5 days??

The other thing that kind of threw me off - the nurse told me to BD tonight and tomorrow... Knowing that I won't ovulate until next Monday/Tuesday at best, why would she suggest that?


----------



## 1hopefull

Follicles grow on average 1-2 mm per day so yes the 13 mm follie is probably going to be around 18 mm on 12/5. 

There are different options out there, but i think the most common is believed that ovulation comes about 36 hours after the trigger shot. So if you get it Sunday morning, you'll probably O Monday night. That should be perfect timing before your DH has to leave.....

The nurse is probably telling you that because sperm can live for up to five days and they want you to be well 'covered' close to O time.

Good luck hon!


----------



## lurdes777

thank you 1hopeful for your response - it gives me HOPE :)

How is your second IUI going?


----------



## MariaF

Are you on a stimulated cycle? Last cycle I was on Clomid 100mg and in 3 days my follies grew by about 10mm!!!! Which is shocking but it happens! It nearly gave me OHSS! So I think you have a good chance!


----------



## lurdes777

MariaF

I took Clomid 25mg days 2-6. I had one other cycle of Clomid 50mg, but I had bad side effects. Unfortunatley that cycle I traveled and I think we missed ovulation window...

Both DH and I traveling for work and last 6 months have been trying to get our schedules in line with ovulation, however, so far it didnt work.


----------



## 1hopefull

lurdes, yes, definitely have hope for this cycle! Sounds very promising, keep us updated!

my second iui (+clomid+triggershot+proges suppositories:haha:) is going good! i am 3dpiui and not going too insane. however, i just got laid off yesterday so i hope i don't spend too much time on BnB :blush: I needed a break from resume writing!

MariaF- oh that is good to know! i had a 12mm follie and took the trigger shot 48hrs after the scan. maybe it grew enough to be mature and i ended up with 3 follies! [-o&lt;


----------



## lurdes777

1hopeful

I'd guess you'll have MORE time for BnB now :)

Your follicle was 12mm and Dr. let you do the trigger in 48 hours? Mine said he wouldnt trigger until follie is at least 18 mm

I just read on a different site that if you use hot water bottles on your belly, drink lots of fluid and also take hot baths every night it may stimulate follicle growth. It is probably not true and not proven, but I LOVE hot baths and now have another excuse to have one.


----------



## 1hopefull

Actually, I had two larger follies, a 19 and 17mm and then the 12mm (and smaller ones). I was thinking that only the two large ones would be mature but maybe the 12mm was too! Since the techs/nurses do all the tests, I really don't know until I speak to the dr (after I get the results)... Hope that makes more sense!


----------



## lurdes777

Quick update

Went for an ultrasound on 12/5 - attending PA did the scan - said that follie didnt grow much, only 15.5 too early for the trigger... They took blood to check E2 as well. Was told to come back this morning.

12/6 - today - saw my regular RE - he said that yesterdays scan was obviously WRONG because today the follie is 21mm, E2 was 190 (yesterday) and most likely higher today.
He said I am ready to ovulate and gave me a trigger shot. I was instructed to either do IUI tomorrow morning or BD our heads out.

Hubby feels uneasy about an IUI, so we will try the second option this time around. He had great sperm counts last time we checked and he feels we need to try a few more cycles of timed intercourse.


----------

